# Can i use the CANON 8426B001 SELPHY CP910 to do sublimaton?



## Hazy (Dec 3, 2007)

Trying to find a cheap way to give sublimation a shot. Can i use the CANON 8426B001 SELPHY CP910 to do this?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Probably not. Not sure sublimation ink is available for a Canon.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Hazy said:


> Trying to find a cheap way to give sublimation a shot. Can i use the CANON 8426B001 SELPHY CP910 to do this?


 No.

See my explanation here. The overcoat "pass" covers up the printed sublimation to protect the photo, therefore blocks it's transfer when re-heated.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t129814.html#post2580738

Even if the overcoat function was selectable on/off ink jet sublimation is far more cost effective and your not confined to a such a small image. 

These were only popular for mug transfers once upon a time prior to inkjet sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> Probably not. Not sure sublimation ink is available for a Canon.


It actually is sublimation and is available and comes stock from Canon. But uses a ribbon embedded with sublimation.

This model won't work though as an overcoat is applied over the CMY sublimated image.

This printer actually uses hard copy paper as the final heat transfer "substrate" ... so it is designed to sublimate photos onto special paper, and the end product is a finished photo onto paper.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike can we assume it does sublimate photos but not functional for polyester garments and polymer coated substrates?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> Mike can we assume it does sublimate photos but not functional for polyester garments and polymer coated substrates?



Yes you are correct. When those were popular they were mostly only used for mugs due to the page size, typically 4 x 6. On that model there is a clear overcoat that can't be turned off so it won't allow the sublimated paper to be re-sublimated onto our traditional substrates.

The sales of those type printers are mostly for ID cards or for event photos like pictures with Santa.


----------

